# carp spawn



## t.roberts (Dec 6, 2010)

about when do carp start coming up to spawn around lanier. i heard early april but didnt know for sure


----------



## packrat (Dec 6, 2010)

*spawn*

They usually run up the creeks in early to mid April.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Dec 8, 2010)

I had luck in North Lanier all season long. I guess there may have been a few more in the spring ? 

This landing was off GA 400, right before it ends in Dahlonega. I want to say it is the Chestatee river that empties in there. 

There is a big dredge boat that has been parked up the river there for many years now. Interesting how people are still dredging for gold with serious equipment after all these years.


----------



## castandblast (Dec 9, 2010)

The carp spawn is sometime between late March and mid April. Depending on water temperatures and the moon. Last 2 years there was almost two seperate spawns because some fish started to spawn, then the temperature dropped and a lot of fish stopped and started again a couple weeks later.
Also, not that this has anything to do with the carp spawn, but they are not dredging for gold at lanier. They are dredging for sand.


----------



## gabowman (Dec 9, 2010)

I shot fish for many years before hanging it up an you could bank on the 2nd weekend of April every year for the carp to be at their best on the banks.


----------



## markland (Dec 9, 2010)

Typically the 1st full moon in April, but it can vary depending on location, earlier in the south and later up north.


----------



## gaharleyboy (Feb 10, 2011)

They spawned in mid april last year around the middle part of the lake, we had our best night on april 14


----------



## markland (Feb 15, 2011)

Yep usually mid-April is good anywhere around here, but does depend alot on the weather and whether it warms or stays cool and can move it back and forth a week or so, but usually it is very short, 1 week and they are about done it seems like.


----------

